

MIT Tech Review: The Apple Watch May Solve the Usual Smart Watch Annoyances - superfx
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/530586/the-apple-watch-may-solve-the-usual-smart-watch-annoyances/

======
rhytha
if the watch is being redefined as a medical/health device its in the right
direction, but using it for other features like navigation or picking up a
call, there is very little value in those.

In case the device moves more towards health app domain with many health apps
developed for it, then only health conscious buyers will be the market.

